# Do you have Teat Dip/wash recipes?



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Wondering how many out there use their own recipe for teat dip or teat wash.
If so, what is it?
Or do you use a certain commercial variety?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use baby wipes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use baby wipes as well...or the store brand of "Wet Ones" antibacterial facial wipes. 

As far as a teat dip, I only recently started using one made with a weak iodine solution and that is only with my doe who had a mild mastitis this past year, everyone else just gets a wipe down and they're off the stand to enjoy their hay.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I dilute Chlorhexidine in a spray bottle. I spray it on udders and then wipe dry with a paper towel.


----------



## Tom Petty (Jul 27, 2010)

Baby wipes


----------

